# Tai Chi lecture



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 18, 2007)

Part 1




 
2




 
3


----------



## Dronak (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the links.  I have some of Yang Jwing-Ming's books on taiji, and I think he explains some of the same concepts there.  I think this lecture had some additional information that I hadn't seen explicitly before, so it was interesting.  In particular, I don't remember his books having any of the equations he used towards the end of the lecture.  Thanks, hopefully others will find it interesting, too.


----------



## DungHo (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you so much for sharing


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad you guys liked it. I haven't even watched it yet for any to add to the discussion!! Let me know if you guys find similiar videos.


----------



## DungHo (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah, I love his explaination,  
his interpretation is really good.  I watch the whole thing in one shot, I hope there are more.  the concept of qi is familiar to me but it's also not.  kind of complicated i guess.  I will have class next semester so will further more discuss in this topic.


----------

